# Home Depot offering painting services



## birdog (May 15, 2006)

I heard that Home Depot is starting to offer int/ext painting service as part of their installation service. What do you think of this? Would this interest you?


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

yep

paint pro's already got it in our area


----------



## allsolutions (May 6, 2006)

I think it sucks for the little guys. The big box companies are taking over home improvement services. I only support small business.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

They've been doing it for a long time now, and it's been discussed here a few times. I don't think it's a problem for small businesses that find a way to distinguish themselves from their competition.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

God help the poor bastiches if they have to use that Behr Crap paint


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

yea one of my favorite questions in my "what to ask a paint contractor"
questionarie sheet is 

1. Do you deal with a sales rep or the OWNER of the paint company???


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Dave Mac said:


> yea one of my favorite questions in my "what to ask a paint contractor"
> questionarie sheet is
> 
> 1. Do you deal with a sales rep or the OWNER of the paint company???


What's wrong with a sales rep?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

I tell people to do a google search on complaints against
Home Depot installation services.


----------



## jensenconstruction (Mar 30, 2006)

They've been doing it in my area for 3 or 4 years. Last year I showed up to bid a job and the HD rep was there measuring the job but when the home owner started asking some questions the rep was unable to answer, I got the job and at a higher price.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I ain't skeered.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

I love messing with the people that work in the paint department at home depot. I think they get these people right from the special olympics. Sometimes I'll just stand by and listen to the crap they spew to the customer. Actually a couple times the customer has seen me in my company shirt and has asked my opinion which is usually 99% of the time different then theirs. I just love the looks I get from the sales person. I'm not worried about the HD painters especially if they are anything like their floor installers.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I was in H.Depot today buying some gutter parts to do a couple of repairs and they had a sign saying...We do gutter cleaning starting at $2.99/lin.ft.
Seems a little high to me


----------

